# Mechanic



## Coastal (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't usually post these comments but these guys did a good job so I thought I would pass it along. Took my wife's 4Runner to get some servecing since I have not had the time to do it myself, I cringe at the thought of taking my vehicles to mechanics that I do not know but these guys did an awsome job. I had tires, front end alighned, oil, trany, rearend,fuel injection, shocksand a few other things done to it. They set me up an appointment and had everything done in a day at a what i thought was a good price, a lot less than what the dealer would have hit me. They allowed me to bring in my own tires and shocks that I bought off line. The shop is just two guys working on rep and word of mouth. They got my buisness. The shop is Import Auto Specialist, Inc. they are out in Ft walton off of beal by lowes. There number is 863-AUTO the guys name is Jeremy can,t remember what the other guys name was but if you need work done I would give them a shout.


----------

